# BSNL HOME250---->HOME 500c



## GeekyBoy (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a bsnl dataone home 250 plan. What are the steps required, if I want to change it to HOME500c ?


----------



## mrintech (Mar 31, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> I have a bsnl dataone home 250 plan. What are the steps required, if I want to change it to HOME500c ?


I think: A Simple *Application* and *Money* to BSNL will do this for you


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 31, 2009)

Just write an application stating very clearly that you've got home 250 plan and you want it changed to home 500. A demand draft of Rs. 500 is also required, in my opinion.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 31, 2009)

Well when I switched from HOME 750UL to HOME 1350UL. application was all that was needed, no extra charges or money to be paid as the plan is changed on first of next month and they bill accordingly. 8)


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 31, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well when I switched from HOME 750UL to HOME 1350UL. application was all that was needed, no extra charges or money to be paid as the plan is changed on first of next month and they bill accordingly. 8)



I need some attention from you here
      *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111946

You have swithched from the 750 to 1350UL, so u have the experience for both and can suggest me best. Thnx in advance.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 31, 2009)

All you need is an application mentioning H500C inplace of H250.
Thats it.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

An application will do...from the next month onwards you'll get your new net connection


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> application was all that was needed, no extra charges or money to be paid as the plan is changed on first of next month and they bill accordingly. 8)



+1


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Actually you should have asked the BSNL people as the process is evidently simple.
but since you have asked let me tell you something. when you apply for the change, the plan may change from the middle of next month, but if you want to avoid any complications, start using it from the month after that. I say this because even though the plan changes in the middle, they bill you on your old plan. then you will have to run around to get your bill corrected.
i am not the only one who has faced this, there are many others who have got bills above Rs. 50000


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 18, 2009)

Well , I have another query.

Last year, I had paid Rs 2500 for a year's broadband connection.This is the last month of the one year period. So, if I write an application to change the broadband plan, will they bill for the whole year at one go or will they charge Rs 500 from my telephone bill every month ?


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 18, 2009)

I went to the BSNL exchange and they told me to write an application stating the request for the change. 

I am attaching the application allong with this post. Please do see it and add your valuable suggestions, which might be of great help to me.


----------



## paid (Apr 18, 2009)

I always give an application to Commercial Officer and he immediately mark on computer. I check on usage portal whenit is implemented. i do this even middle of month and billed accordingly without problems


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 18, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> I went to the BSNL exchange and they told me to write an application stating the request for the change.
> 
> I am attaching the application allong with this post. Please do see it and add your valuable suggestions, which might be of great help to me.




Some other suggestions about my application letter would be more helpful.

Thans in advance.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Why are yu guys so uncooperative? You thousands dont even have the time to see a small application letter and comment on it, although I have been pleading for days???????


I have to submit this application within the 30th.



PLEASE HELP ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> Why are yu guys so uncooperative? You thousands dont even have the time to see a small application letter and comment on it, although I have been pleading for days???????
> 
> 
> I have to submit this application within the 30th.
> ...



Man there is nothing special abt application...as someone said...write the application to the commercial officer...and a simple letter stating "change the broadband offer from -------- to ----------" thats it...thank you...give it to ur telephone exchange..

Just a thing of caution ..give it before or on 28th...30th is too late...they wont accept

BTW i have changed my offer 7-8 times in 3 years soo i am experienced


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Man there is nothing special abt application...as someone said...write the application to the commercial officer...and a simple letter stating "change the broadband offer from -------- to ----------" thats it...thank you...give it to ur telephone exchange..
> 
> Just a thing of caution ..give it before or on 28th...30th is too late...they wont accept
> 
> BTW i have changed my offer 7-8 times in 3 years soo i am experienced



I wanted to know, that if I want to go for the "Annual discounted option to customers", do I have to write something extra in the application???? Cause the BSNL commercial officer is not receiving my phone call.
DAMN BSNL OFFICIALS


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2009)

y dont u go to their customer care...I think at least they can help with this"annual payment"...i mean personal visit not calling


----------



## ravi5411 (Apr 20, 2009)

There's nothing special to be done.. Just write a letter stating the change from *Home 250 to Home 500C clearly* and submit it at your nearest exchange.  FOr Home 500C plan you will have to pay a one month's security deposit i.e., Rs. 500/- Make sure that you give your application before the end of the month because the change of plan takes effect from the first of next month... For HOME500 there is no security deposit needed. Only the combo plans need security deposit to be paid.. Make sure that you legibly write the plan to which you want to migrate..because I faced a problem ...although I wrote Home500 he mistook it as Home500C and was demanding me for the security deposit and he took 2 months to change my plan.... So.. other than clearly mentioning in the letter... tell him by word of mouth clearly the plan you want coz...there are three plans at Rs500/- , Home500, Home500C and Home500C+


----------



## PraKs (Apr 20, 2009)

Guys,

If someone used BSNL only for internet, No FREE Calls needed. Night unlimited 2 Mbps is MUST.

Which is better plan ? 500, 500C, 500C+ ?


----------



## anni (Apr 20, 2009)

no need of paper work. i already change my plan from 250 to home 500c+ just by phone call on 1800-424-1600...thats it. it will change from next cycle


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2009)

PraKs said:


> Guys,
> 
> If someone used BSNL only for internet, No FREE Calls needed. Night unlimited 2 Mbps is MUST.
> 
> Which is better plan ? 500, 500C, 500C+ ?



ok I will diffrentiate...I assume u have one india plan of Rs.180 rent

Home 500    2.5gb night unlimited effective price 180+500=680
Home 500c  1.5 gb    night unlimited   but effective price is 180+320=500 as 180 is normal rent for phone + u get 175 calls free....take it as 50+Rs.125 talktime free
Home 500c+ 2.5gb night unlimited       effective price 180+ 420=600 but only 50 calls free

Home 500c is the most efficient....but as I exceed 1.5 gb easily during daytime I prefer 500c+


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> ok I will diffrentiate...I assume u have one india plan of Rs.180 rent
> 
> Home 500    2.5gb night unlimited effective price 180+500=680
> Home 500c  1.5 gb    night unlimited   but effective price is 180+320=500 as 180 is normal rent for phone + u get 175 calls free....take it as 50+Rs.125 talktime free
> ...



You did the math wrong. See, there is no rental if you take 500c or 500 c+

So for 500c, effective charges are= 500-(180+125)=Rs 195 !!!!
FOr Home 500 c+ effective charges are=(600-180)=Rs 420


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> You did the math wrong. See, there is no rental if you take 500c or 500 c+
> 
> So for 500c, effective charges are= 500-(180+125)=Rs 195 !!!!
> FOr Home 500 c+ effective charges are=(600-180)=Rs 420




okk boss u r including the free talk time too....agreed

aree effective price is ok but ultimately u have to pay the price na...I mean that
again sorry for wrong english


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^^^

Man, the telephone rental and 175 free calls are already included in the HOME 500c!!!!!

When I had HOME 250, total price was 250+rental(180)=420
Now when I take home 500, its Rs 500(broadband+rental)
Now home 250 only had 50 free calls. 

But  HOME 500 c has 125 calls extra.
So Home 500= Rs 500-125= 375, which is actually less than Home 250.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2009)

good calculation...soo ultimately u also suggest Home 500c isnt it...me too


----------

